# VCC y GND en proteus 7.8



## issakk (Oct 14, 2012)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el PROTEUS y no puedo encontrar el VCC ni GND agradeceria mucho su ayuda.

Gracias.


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 14, 2012)

issakk dijo:


> hola a todos soy nuevo en el PROTEUS y no puedo encontrar el VCC ni GND agradeceria mucho su ayuda.
> 
> Gracias.



Quetal te vas al lado izquierdo del menu y donde dice Terminals Mode ahi encontraras el VCC= Power y GND= Ground.


----------



## issakk (Oct 15, 2012)

si ahi esta muchas gracias de veras


----------

